

Asking a Girl Out - Mathematical Analysis - pratikpoddar
http://pratikpoddarcse.blogspot.com/2010/02/asking-girl-out.html?src=hn

======
teilo
Long story short:

If you like a girl, don't worry if she is too pretty. Ask her out and stop
obsessing.

Of course, also high up on the list: Dress appropriately, don't smell, and
don't be a jerk.

------
quantumpotato_
Nice try, left brain. But the right brain helps much more in emotional
connections.

